# libexpat drama

## HydroDiOxide

Het schijnt dat ik op een bekend probleem ben gestuit toen ik een 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

 deed. Een probleem met libexpat (wat het ook mag zijn). Ik heb een aantal gesuggereerde oplossingen geprobeerd, maar niets werkt. Ik krijg mijn gnome omgeving niet meer aan de praat. Misschien dat jullie nederlands sprekende gentoo'ers hulp kunnen bieden... ik begin een beetje gefrustreerd te raken, inmiddels.

Kijk hier

en hier

voor een aantal van de dingen die ik heb geprobeerd.

----------

## nixnut

revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0 is wat de boel weer op de rails zou moeten zetten. Daarna emerge -1 gettext XML-Parser .

----------

## HydroDiOxide

Ik wou dat het werkte. Het eerste commando revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0 gaat al fout op het moment dat het een paar ebuilds wil emergen: dit is de build.log:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xarchiver-0.4.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/xarchiver-0.4.6/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/xarchiver-0.4.6/work/xarchiver-0.4.6 ...

 * econf: updating xarchiver-0.4.6/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating xarchiver-0.4.6/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i486-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-debug --build=i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for ld used by i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for intltool >= 0.31... 0.34.2 found

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for iconv... /usr/bin/iconv

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-f95... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-fort... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ifc... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-efc... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-lf95... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for _LARGE_FILES value needed for large files... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for strcasestr... yes

checking for mkdtemp... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  ca cs de dz el eu fi fr gl he hu it ja nl pl pt_BR ru sv zh_TW

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking for locales directory... /usr/share/locale

checking for additional xgettext flags... --keyword=Q_

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for pkg-config >= 0.9.0... 0.21

checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0... not found

*** The required package gtk+-2.0 was not found on your system.

*** Please install gtk+-2.0 (atleast version 2.6.0) or adjust

*** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

*** installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that

*** pkg-config is able to find it.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/xarchiver-0.4.6/work/xarchiver-0.4.6/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: xfce-extra/xarchiver-0.4.6 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called xfce44_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   xfce44.eclass, line 134:   Called econf '--disable-debug'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/xarchiver-0.4.6/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

Het lijkt de hele tijd op dit soort dingen mis te gaan, ik begin een beetje wanhopig te worden.

----------

## HydroDiOxide

Wanneer ik gtk+ probeer te emergen haakt ie af omdat pango niet aanwezig is. Pango apart emergen lukt niet...

----------

## Sub Zero

Welke error krijg je dan als je pango apart probeert te emergen?

----------

## HydroDiOxide

De build.log van de pango ebuild die telkens fout gaat is (blijkbaar) te lang om volledig te posten, dus ik post het eerste stukje en de laatste 200 regels:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pango-1.16.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work

 [32;01m*[0m Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: pango-1.16.5

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Removing useless C++ checks ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.
```

```
/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/hebrew-shaper.o .libs/hebrew-fc.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-hebrew-fc.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-hebrew-fc.exp" > ".libs/pango-hebrew-fc.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-hebrew-fc.expT" ".libs/pango-hebrew-fc.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-hebrew-fc.ver

 cat .libs/pango-hebrew-fc.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-hebrew-fc.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-hebrew-fc.ver

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/hebrew-shaper.o .libs/hebrew-fc.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ ../../pango/.libs/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-hebrew-fc.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-hebrew-fc.ver -o .libs/pango-hebrew-fc.so

creating pango-hebrew-fc.la

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-hebrew-fc.la && ln -s ../pango-hebrew-fc.la pango-hebrew-fc.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/hebrew'

Making all in indic

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/indic'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-fc.Tpo -c -o indic-fc.lo indic-fc.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-ot-class-tables.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-ot-class-tables.Tpo -c -o indic-ot-class-tables.lo indic-ot-class-tables.c

mkdir .libs

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-fc.Tpo -c indic-fc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/indic-fc.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-ot-class-tables.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-ot-class-tables.Tpo -c indic-ot-class-tables.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/indic-ot-class-tables.o

mv -f .deps/indic-fc.Tpo .deps/indic-fc.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-ot.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-ot.Tpo -c -o indic-ot.lo indic-ot.c

mv -f .deps/indic-ot-class-tables.Tpo .deps/indic-ot-class-tables.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT mprefixups.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mprefixups.Tpo -c -o mprefixups.lo mprefixups.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT mprefixups.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mprefixups.Tpo -c mprefixups.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mprefixups.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-ot.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-ot.Tpo -c indic-ot.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/indic-ot.o

mv -f .deps/mprefixups.Tpo .deps/mprefixups.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-lang.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-lang.Tpo -c -o indic-lang.lo indic-lang.c

mv -f .deps/indic-ot.Tpo .deps/indic-ot.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -module -export-dynamic -avoid-version -export-symbols-regex "^script_engine_.*"  -o pango-indic-fc.la -rpath /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules indic-fc.lo indic-ot-class-tables.lo indic-ot.lo mprefixups.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   ../../pango/libpango-1.0.la ../../pango/libpangoft2-1.0.la -lfontconfig   -lfreetype -lz 

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT indic-lang.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/indic-lang.Tpo -c indic-lang.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/indic-lang.o

mv -f .deps/indic-lang.Tpo .deps/indic-lang.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -module -export-dynamic -avoid-version -export-symbols-regex "^script_engine_.*"  -o pango-indic-lang.la -rpath /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules indic-lang.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   ../../pango/libpango-1.0.la 

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

generating symbol list for `pango-indic-lang.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/indic-lang.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-indic-lang.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-indic-lang.exp" > ".libs/pango-indic-lang.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-indic-lang.expT" ".libs/pango-indic-lang.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-indic-lang.ver

 cat .libs/pango-indic-lang.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-indic-lang.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-indic-lang.ver

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/indic-lang.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-indic-lang.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-indic-lang.ver -o .libs/pango-indic-lang.so

creating pango-indic-lang.la

generating symbol list for `pango-indic-fc.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/indic-fc.o .libs/indic-ot-class-tables.o .libs/indic-ot.o .libs/mprefixups.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-indic-fc.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-indic-fc.exp" > ".libs/pango-indic-fc.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-indic-fc.expT" ".libs/pango-indic-fc.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-indic-fc.ver

 cat .libs/pango-indic-fc.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-indic-fc.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-indic-fc.ver

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/indic-fc.o .libs/indic-ot-class-tables.o .libs/indic-ot.o .libs/mprefixups.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ ../../pango/.libs/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-indic-fc.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-indic-fc.ver -o .libs/pango-indic-fc.so

creating pango-indic-fc.la

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-indic-lang.la && ln -s ../pango-indic-lang.la pango-indic-lang.la)

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-indic-fc.la && ln -s ../pango-indic-fc.la pango-indic-fc.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/indic'

Making all in khmer

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/khmer'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT khmer-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/khmer-fc.Tpo -c -o khmer-fc.lo khmer-fc.c

mkdir .libs

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT khmer-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/khmer-fc.Tpo -c khmer-fc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/khmer-fc.o

mv -f .deps/khmer-fc.Tpo .deps/khmer-fc.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -module -export-dynamic -avoid-version -export-symbols-regex "^script_engine_.*"  -o pango-khmer-fc.la -rpath /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules khmer-fc.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   ../../pango/libpango-1.0.la ../../pango/libpangoft2-1.0.la -lfontconfig   -lfreetype -lz 

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

generating symbol list for `pango-khmer-fc.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/khmer-fc.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-khmer-fc.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-khmer-fc.exp" > ".libs/pango-khmer-fc.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-khmer-fc.expT" ".libs/pango-khmer-fc.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-khmer-fc.ver

 cat .libs/pango-khmer-fc.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-khmer-fc.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-khmer-fc.ver

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/khmer-fc.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ ../../pango/.libs/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-khmer-fc.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-khmer-fc.ver -o .libs/pango-khmer-fc.so

creating pango-khmer-fc.la

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-khmer-fc.la && ln -s ../pango-khmer-fc.la pango-khmer-fc.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/khmer'

Making all in syriac

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/syriac'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT syriac-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/syriac-fc.Tpo -c -o syriac-fc.lo syriac-fc.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT syriac-ot.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/syriac-ot.Tpo -c -o syriac-ot.lo syriac-ot.c

mkdir .libs

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT syriac-ot.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/syriac-ot.Tpo -c syriac-ot.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/syriac-ot.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT syriac-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/syriac-fc.Tpo -c syriac-fc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/syriac-fc.o

mv -f .deps/syriac-ot.Tpo .deps/syriac-ot.Plo

mv -f .deps/syriac-fc.Tpo .deps/syriac-fc.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -module -export-dynamic -avoid-version -export-symbols-regex "^script_engine_.*"  -o pango-syriac-fc.la -rpath /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules syriac-fc.lo syriac-ot.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   ../../pango/libpango-1.0.la ../../pango/libpangoft2-1.0.la -lfontconfig   -lfreetype -lz 

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

generating symbol list for `pango-syriac-fc.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/syriac-fc.o .libs/syriac-ot.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-syriac-fc.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-syriac-fc.exp" > ".libs/pango-syriac-fc.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-syriac-fc.expT" ".libs/pango-syriac-fc.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-syriac-fc.ver

 cat .libs/pango-syriac-fc.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-syriac-fc.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-syriac-fc.ver

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/syriac-fc.o .libs/syriac-ot.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ ../../pango/.libs/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-syriac-fc.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-syriac-fc.ver -o .libs/pango-syriac-fc.so

creating pango-syriac-fc.la

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-syriac-fc.la && ln -s ../pango-syriac-fc.la pango-syriac-fc.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/syriac'

Making all in thai

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/thai'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-charprop.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-charprop.Tpo -c -o thai-charprop.lo thai-charprop.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-shaper.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-shaper.Tpo -c -o thai-shaper.lo thai-shaper.c

mkdir .libs

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-shaper.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-shaper.Tpo -c thai-shaper.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/thai-shaper.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-charprop.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-charprop.Tpo -c thai-charprop.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/thai-charprop.o

mv -f .deps/thai-charprop.Tpo .deps/thai-charprop.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-fc.Tpo -c -o thai-fc.lo thai-fc.c

mv -f .deps/thai-shaper.Tpo .deps/thai-shaper.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-ot.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-ot.Tpo -c -o thai-ot.lo thai-ot.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-fc.Tpo -c thai-fc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/thai-fc.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT thai-ot.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thai-ot.Tpo -c thai-ot.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/thai-ot.o

mv -f .deps/thai-fc.Tpo .deps/thai-fc.Plo

mv -f .deps/thai-ot.Tpo .deps/thai-ot.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -module -export-dynamic -avoid-version -export-symbols-regex "^script_engine_.*"  -o pango-thai-fc.la -rpath /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules thai-charprop.lo thai-shaper.lo thai-fc.lo thai-ot.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   ../../pango/libpango-1.0.la ../../pango/libpangoft2-1.0.la -lfontconfig   -lfreetype -lz 

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

generating symbol list for `pango-thai-fc.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/thai-charprop.o .libs/thai-shaper.o .libs/thai-fc.o .libs/thai-ot.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-thai-fc.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-thai-fc.exp" > ".libs/pango-thai-fc.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-thai-fc.expT" ".libs/pango-thai-fc.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-thai-fc.ver

 cat .libs/pango-thai-fc.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-thai-fc.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-thai-fc.ver

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/thai-charprop.o .libs/thai-shaper.o .libs/thai-fc.o .libs/thai-ot.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ ../../pango/.libs/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-thai-fc.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-thai-fc.ver -o .libs/pango-thai-fc.so

creating pango-thai-fc.la

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-thai-fc.la && ln -s ../pango-thai-fc.la pango-thai-fc.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/thai'

Making all in tibetan

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/tibetan'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT tibetan-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/tibetan-fc.Tpo -c -o tibetan-fc.lo tibetan-fc.c

mkdir .libs

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT tibetan-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/tibetan-fc.Tpo -c tibetan-fc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/tibetan-fc.o

mv -f .deps/tibetan-fc.Tpo .deps/tibetan-fc.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -module -export-dynamic -avoid-version -export-symbols-regex "^script_engine_.*"  -o pango-tibetan-fc.la -rpath /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules tibetan-fc.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   ../../pango/libpango-1.0.la ../../pango/libpangoft2-1.0.la -lfontconfig   -lfreetype -lz 

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

generating symbol list for `pango-tibetan-fc.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/tibetan-fc.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp" > ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.expT" ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver

 cat .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/tibetan-fc.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ ../../pango/.libs/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-tibetan-fc.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver -o .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.so

creating pango-tibetan-fc.la

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-tibetan-fc.la && ln -s ../pango-tibetan-fc.la pango-tibetan-fc.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/tibetan'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

Writing a pango.modules file to use with tests/examples.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [pango.modules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.16.5 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m compile failure

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

----------

## garo

Een kleine tip : Updaten geeft meestal alleen problemen, het beste is om alleen security updates te doen. Maar als je toch altijd de nieuwste versie van je programmas wilt, update op deze manier: 

```
emerge sync && emerge -NDvua world ; while ! emerge --resume --skipfirst ; do : ; done ; etc-update && rm /root/.revdep-rebuild.* ; revdep-rebuild -p && rm /root/.revdep-rebuild.*
```

Wat doet dit ?

Wel:

&& zorgt er voor dat het volgende commando alleen wordt uitgevoerd als het vorige is gelukt.

; voert het volgende commando uit zelfs als het vorige mislukt is

emerge sync zorgt dat je de nieuwste versie van de portage tree hebt

emerge -NDvua world update alle packages (-u), zorgt dat ook dependencies van dependencies worden bekeken (-D), zorgt dat packages opnieuw worden geinstalleerd als er USE-flags zijn aangepast die van toepassing zijn op dit package (-N), zorgt dat er veel informatie gegeven wordt over wat er gebeurt (-v) en zorgt dat er eerst om toestemming wordt gevraagd vooor hij begint (-v)

while ! IETS ; do : ; done blijft IETS uitvoeren tot het eens lukt

emerge --resume --skipfirst emerge verder nadat de vorige emerge mislukt is, maar probeer het mislukte package niet opnieuw.

etc-update toont alle configfiles die een update nodig hebben

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild.* ; revdep-rebuild -a && rm /root/.revdep-rebuild.* verwijdert tijdelijke bestanden van de vorige revdep-rebuild als deze er nog zijn, installeert dan alle packages opnieuw die libs gebruiken die er niet meer zijn (meestal doordat er een nieuwe versie is geinstalleerd) en verwijdert dan alle tijdelijke bestanden van deze revdep-rebuild

Deze reeks commandos kan normaal gezien uw systeem terug in orde brengen

----------

## HydroDiOxide

@garo

Bedankt voor de reactie. Mijn laptop heeft meer dan een dag staan te compilen, maar helaas valt mijn geval buiten het normaal gesproken. Als laatste moest ik een aantal config files mergen waarna er een rebuild werd uitgevoerd. Deze bleef haken op de gtk+ ebuild. Nog steeds geen grafische omgeving dus... en ik kan niet wachten tot ik een beetje kan internetten via mij wireless (sitecom die ik ook nog aan de praat moet krijgen, zie andere topic).

De vraag is, nogmaal, wat nu... Ik weet niet of het terecht is, maar mij bekruipt het gevoel dat ik inmiddels zoveel oplossingen heb uitgeprobeerd, dat ze elkaar gaan tegenwerken. Hoe dan ook, mijn vingers zullen nooit meer emerge --update --deep world intoetsen. En dit zou, wat mij betreft ook uit the gentoo handbook geschrapt moeten worden.

----------

## garo

Tja, diep updaten zonder dat de reverse deps opnieuw gemergt worden kan inderdaad soms problemen geven...

Maar probeer mijn lijn maar eens, 't kan een tijdje duren maar het lost veel problemen op.

----------

## koenderoo

"toevallig" van de week hetzelfde probleem gehad. Ik had al een tijdje niet geupdate en daardoor zijn een heleboel packages ondertussen niet meer voorradig op de portage-servers (en terecht overigens). Probleem is echter dat een aantal van mijn packages inmiddels ook als Masked geregistreerd stonden. Wanneer ik dan een revdep-rebuild deed kreeg ik steeds meldingen dat een rebuild van die packages niet mogelijk was omdat die versie daarvan gemasked was!

Dit heeft mij er toe gedwongen om regelmatig revdep-rebuild te draaien (tussentijds even de temp files van revdep-rebuild weggooien met "rm /root/.revedep-rebuild.*") en telkens de package waar hij op stuk liep te upgraden. 

Wanneer dit mij te lang duurde om op te wachten heb ik het systeem een beetje versneld door een "equery list" te draaien en daar alle masked packages aan te pakken. Heeft me een paar dagen gekost, inclusief een "emerge -u world". Daarna kwam ik er achter dat ook xdm was verdwenen, dus X was sowieso niet gestart.

Uiteindelijk doet hij het weer, maar wat een gedoe zeg. Kan dat nou niet anders?

BTW: revdep-rebuild -X gaat bij mij fout. De optie -X wordt schijnbaar doorgegeven aan emerge en die kan er niets mee. revdep-rebuild -Xp net zo goed niet.

----------

## HydroDiOxide

@koenderoo. Behoorlijk vervelend idd. Ik heb inmiddels de handdoek in de ring gegooid en een andere distro geinstalleerd. Het duurde allemaal zo vreselijk lang op mijn zes jaar oude Celeron laptop.

Ik ben nu aan het experimenteren met VectorLinux en Xubuntu... jammer want Gentoo draaide toch het snelst op het oude beestje en het heeft me ook behoorlijk wat tijd gekost om het ding aanvankelijk aan de praat te krijgen.

Terechte opmerking: "Kan dat nou niet anders?" De laatste keer dat ik had geupdate was ergens eind mei ofzo. Wat een drama was dit.

Ik ben een absolute Linux n00b, dus Gentoo was sowieso een behoorlijke uitdaging. Dit ontmoedigt behoorlijk. (Iemand die nog goede tips heeft om een kickstart (Gentoo)Linux te krijgen zodat je eens weet wat je doet in plaats van reproduceert, ik houd me aanbevolen).

@Garo. Jij had het over alleen security updates draaien. Hoe doen we dat?

[twijfel]Misschien gaat HydroDiOxide zijn oude laptop toch nog weer met Gentoo uitrusten.[/twijfel]

----------

## garo

 *HydroDiOxide wrote:*   

> @Garo. Jij had het over alleen security updates draaien. Hoe doen we dat?]

 

Zie http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/

De alleen-security-updates-regel staat hier (vervang 'en' door 'nl' in het url om de nl-versie te krijgen, die minder up2date is).

----------

## koenderoo

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *HydroDiOxide wrote:*   @Garo. Jij had het over alleen security updates draaien. Hoe doen we dat?] 
> 
> Zie http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/
> 
> De alleen-security-updates-regel staat hier (vervang 'en' door 'nl' in het url om de nl-versie te krijgen, die minder up2date is).

 

We hebben ons best gedaan om de zaak vertaald te krijgen en te houden. Maar ja, de tijd... Die ontbreekt nog wel eens...   :Sad: 

----------

## blommethomas

HydroDiOxide,

ik heb de oplossing voor je probleem.

Ik maakte hetzelfde mee nadat ik gcc had ge-upgradet en daarna vergeten was om world te herinstalleren.  Daardoor kreeg ik problemen bij gtk+, die waren afkomstig van pango...  Maar mijn computer kon ook pango niet installeren, dit probleem is afkomstig van het feit dat pango afhankelijk is van een aantal packages die ook moeten ge-herinstalleerd worden, probeer het volgende:

```

# emerge fontconfig cairo libX11 libXft

```

bij mij was het de laatste die ervoor zorgde dat ik pango kon installeren en daardoor ook gtk +

als je er in slaagt om pango te herinstalleren gewoon nog eventjes

```

# revdep-rebuild -X

```

----------

